# 2006 Outback 25Rss For Sale



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

CAMPMG is checking out. It's hard to write it but we decided to sell our Outback. I haven't been active on here for awhile and find it almost impossible to get out in the camper with two teenage kids. I've been an Outbacker member for 5 years now and enjoyed all the posts and everyone I met at the SoCal rally a couple years ago.

I'm selling my 25RSS Outback equipped with all the stuff they come with -- a/c, fridge, stove, microwave, outdoor stove, shower, etc... It's the classic Desert Rose color with authentic simulated wood floors, white cabinets and I added diamond plate to the front. Let me know if there's interest and I'll send some pictures. It's in great shape and has brand new tires with only one 250 mile trip on them. Hate to see this go but I'll be back in a few years once the kids are gone. I'm asking $12,000 and will include the 1,000 pound Equalizer hitch. I'll make you a good deal on a 2003 GMC Yukon XL 3/4 ton too. Tows the Outback real nice.

All the best,

Mitch


----------



## ourRoo (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello....did you sell your 25RSS.....let us know if not, we are interested. Thanks!


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

campmg said:


> CAMPMG is checking out. It's hard to write it but we decided to sell our Outback. I haven't been active on here for awhile and find it almost impossible to get out in the camper with two teenage kids. I've been an Outbacker member for 5 years now and enjoyed all the posts and everyone I met at the SoCal rally a couple years ago.
> 
> I'm selling my 25RSS Outback equipped with all the stuff they come with -- a/c, fridge, stove, microwave, outdoor stove, shower, etc... It's the classic Desert Rose color with authentic simulated wood floors, white cabinets and I added diamond plate to the front. Let me know if there's interest and I'll send some pictures. It's in great shape and has brand new tires with only one 250 mile trip on them. Hate to see this go but I'll be back in a few years once the kids are gone. I'm asking $12,000 and will include the 1,000 pound Equalizer hitch. I'll make you a good deal on a 2003 GMC Yukon XL 3/4 ton too. Tows the Outback real nice.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Where are you located?
What's the condition and has there been any damage?
Regards,
LeRoy


----------



## davidcur (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello --- Is the trailer still available?
In So Cal and looking

Dave


----------



## lynnej (Aug 30, 2010)

Is this camper for sale still? Lynnej


----------



## davemattb (Jun 19, 2010)

lynnej said:


> Is this camper for sale still? Lynnej


It has sold, we almost bought it


----------

